# On The Move



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi All

Well we leave Armacao de Pera on Friday having been on camp for 11 weeks, we are now heading for Cadiz and the carnival there then up the Costas into France for the remaining 6/7 months of our tour  

Cheers

DJM, Jan & Mo


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Sounds a buzz DJ.
Can I ask why you stayed 11 weeks on one site - just being nosey really.
Anyway enjoy the rest of your adventure. Bit jealous at this end
Cheers


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Jamsieboy said:


> Sounds a buzz DJ.
> Can I ask why you stayed 11 weeks on one site - just being nosey really.
> Anyway enjoy the rest of your adventure. Bit jealous at this end
> Cheers


Because it is a great site, great area, wonderful fish restaurants, we also went for a couple of nights and stayed for several weeks.
Glad you enjoyed it too DJM

Sue


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Sounds to be going fantastically DJM and Co

keep enjoying it

Aldra


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Like has been said the site is nice and near all amemities. Now its off to Spain 

DJM


----------



## Glen432 (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Went too the carnaval in Cadiz last year and with out doubt the best one in the whole of Spain (my opinion).

Hope you like drinking and my tip would be to sit/stand outside a bar and let the carnaval come to you simples. It lasts at least six hours, well thats all i can remember.

Regards
Phil


----------

